
If you are storing important info in Evernote, think twice - Cherian
http://www.gigpeppers.com/if-you-are-storing-important-info-in-evernote-think-twice/
======
jasode
There are many horror stories on the web of users losing their data. I thought
it was already well known that Evernote software cannot be trusted. Recently,
two HN users made comments about data loss[1][2].

I'm baffled that users continue to trust it. I do understand that it's a slick
product with nice features but if it fails the _primary_ purpose (save the
data _and also retrieve it_ later), the GUI bells & whistles are meaningless.
(Example[3].) In other words, programming a flashy drag&drop tool that saves
data to /dev/null negates the point, right?

Personally, I've been using ASCII text files as "notebooks" for 20 years and
have never lost a thing. Understandably, that workflow is not usable for
mobile devices and cloud sync. For the folks that can't use text files, is
there really no other alternative product to Evernote that has a reliable
track record for _saving_ the customers' data?

[1][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7010258](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7010258)

[2][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7010558](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7010558)

[3][http://jasonkincaid.net/2014/01/evernote-the-bug-ridden-
elep...](http://jasonkincaid.net/2014/01/evernote-the-bug-ridden-elephant/)

~~~
honestcoyote
I agree. Nothing beats pure text files. These days though, I save them to my
Dropbox folder so they're accessible anywhere. I feel like I'm getting the
best of both worlds this way.

~~~
graeme
I do this. What happens if Dropbox deletes a file though, on the server? Then
it would vanish from the computer as well. If it was an important but rarely
checked file, you might not notice for months or years, by which time it might
be difficult to retrieve a copy.

Does anyone have more info on the likelihood of this + the possible ways to
solve it if it happens? It occurred to me that most of my important files are
potentially deletable via Dropbox.

~~~
fencepost
Dropbox is not a backup. Dropbox is a file sync service with some limited
backup features. AFAIK it also hasn't actually ever reported profits, but it's
well enough backed and dominant enough that it's unlikely to disappear.

What should happen in the case of missing a file deletion until beyond
Dropbox's 30-day versioning windows is that you retrieve the file from your
automated backups of at least one of the computers that Dropbox is syncing to.

~~~
graeme
>What should happen in the case of missing a file deletion until beyond
Dropbox's 30-day versioning windows is that you retrieve the file from your
automated backups of at least one of the computers that Dropbox is syncing to.

What would you use for these automatic backups? I use backblaze for my whole
computer. However, I think they also only keep file changes for 30 days past
change date.

~~~
zyxley
I use Crashplan, which is a little slower and clunkier than other services but
keeps infinite versions of files, including deleted files (unlike Backblaze).

~~~
graeme
I could try Crashplan again. When I attempted it before, it never successfully
synced, despite hours spent emailing system reports back and forth with their
support reps.

I would pay Backblaze double if they kept past versions.

~~~
NeutronBoy
Tarsnap ([https://www.tarsnap.com](https://www.tarsnap.com)) is great and easy
to configure, if you can deal with not having a GUI.

Colin Percival (the guy who maintains it) is also amazing with support - he
was responding to my emails on Christmas day!

------
ajarmst
One user experiences data corruption. Discovers that only one piece of data
from entire store was not saved to cloud. Is nevertheless able to recover the
corrupted data and resave to store and cloud. I'm not entirely sure this is
sufficient reason to claim that the service is irredeemably flawed and should
not be used.

~~~
bndr
The question is, why wasn't this one piece of data saved to the cloud. It
seems to me that this is a critical bug.

How can I be sure, that all of MY notes in Evernote are being synced
correctly? I also use only the mac app, never checked the web interface.

~~~
js2
You cannot be sure with any service that synchronizes data that everything is
being synced correctly unless you check it. Period. Full stop.

At best an app can build your trust over time by working correctly. But for
all my critical data, I verify it is in multiple places periodically depending
upon my tolerance for its loss.

The same goes for backups... you should be verifying them periodically, else
don't be surprised if they fail when you need them most.

~~~
nodata
> Period. Full stop.

Don't don't try and put an end to disagreement, what you wrote was ridiculous.

The software you use should do the checking. A user doesn't have the time to
manually check these kind of things.

~~~
js2
Should? Sure, no argument. I was merely expressing reality. You go on trusting
the software and I'll go on verifying my backups.

------
chinathrow
If it's _important_ to you, back it up. No, backup does not mean to put it
somewhere on a single cloud provider which can go belly up the next day or
just fsck your files for any number of reasons (as seen in this example).

Put it either on multiple storage services at once, update it regularly, check
that the backup works and put it on an offline disk and if it is even more
important, put it in a fire grade safe or a safe place in a banks vault.
Rotate those disks.

A rented bank vault is apx. 100 USD/y where I live. Well worth every cent.

~~~
bshimmin
I don't think there are many banks in the UK that offer a safety deposit box
these days. Metro are about the only one I could find from a quick search:
[https://www.metrobankonline.co.uk/Personal/Safety-Deposit-
Bo...](https://www.metrobankonline.co.uk/Personal/Safety-Deposit-Box/Safety-
Deposit-Box/)

I have no need for this, but can't help but think it would be quite cool to
have one. (I've probably watched "The Bourne Identity" too many times.)

~~~
chinathrow
Yes, everytime you go into the vault you feel like Jason. Not kidding. Free
experience ;)

------
ttflee
According to Evernote's EDAM scheme ([https://dev.evernote.com/media/pdf/edam-
sync.pdf](https://dev.evernote.com/media/pdf/edam-sync.pdf))

> the synchronization scheme pushes all of the record keeping and conflict
> resolution work onto the client so that the service can perform
> synchronization in a scalable “stateless” manner. This means that the client
> needs to keep track of the state of the server during each sync, and then
> use this information to send and receive updates on the next sync.

Does this means that, if an error occurs on the client side and this erroneous
state is propagated to the server and other clients, the data would be lost
for ever?

~~~
ntkachov
Yes. The clients control the servers 100%. If the client bugs out and says
"delete everything" then your account could be wiped clean.

------
kstrauser
> If I didn’t tell you already, here’s my life’s story. I have only one
> Evernote note that matters. Everything is in that note. Like the college
> hostel room. It has my notes, flight ticket numbers, emails, project plan,
> reviews links and just about everything.

LOLWUT?

Yes, Evernote is at fault for data corruption, but the user also did
everything in their power to make the effect as damaging as possible.

Do you keep all of your software project in a single file in Git and then
complain that updates don't merge cleanly? No. That's a recipe for disaster.
So why would you inflict a pathological case upon Evernote and then complain
that it's behaving pathologically?

~~~
andybak
I don't follow your reasoning here. If it screws up for this one meganote then
it can screw n% of notes in general. The user will use some data - which is
pretty much the one thing Evernote is supposed not to do.

Also your git analogy is a bit flawed - your argument is more like "evernote
corrupted your one critical file - why don't you spread your critical
information across several files?" \- it hardly affects the core fact that
evernote shouldn't be corrupting files at all.

~~~
kstrauser
Again, it _shouldn 't_ corrupt any at all, and that bad is on Evernote. But
I'd suspect that the odds of corruption is proportional to the size and
activity of the note, and having 100 tiny notes is less likely to trigger
corruption that having 1 hectonote the same size. I'm not sure why you'd ever
want to do that anyway. Evernote has tags and folders to help you organize
lots of bits of information in separate notes.

Whatever storage system you're using, it's never a good idea to poke a stick
at it and dare it to cause you pain. They generally oblige.

------
jng
I also carry a ton of critical information in notes. I've tried extensively
Apple's iCloud-synced notes, Evernote, and Microsoft's OneNote. Apple is poor
at solving trivial conflicts. Evernote is even worse, and really unreliable.
Microsoft OneNote is great at reliability and syncing (UX is so-so in mobile,
that's the only gotcha). I wouldn't have expected so, but they have the upper
hand here.

~~~
killerpopiller
I am also relying on OneNote - Do you know if I can export or backup my data,
automaticly?

~~~
awa
If you save notebooks to Onedrive (default option in latest versions) you can
install the Onedrive app and have it sync the documents folder to your machine
all the time so you will have a copy on Onedrive, and your machine. Onedrive
also backs up your data though you might have to go through Customer support
to get to that.

------
pconner
Evernote (both the web and Android apps) is one of the buggiest pieces of
"professional" software I have ever used. When I use it to take notes for
classes, I have given up on using any sort of special formatting (bullets,
bold, etc) because I've had all of my formatting completely discarded so many
times.

~~~
chinathrow
why do you use it, if it's so buggy? Genuinely interested to learn more.

~~~
yborg
You know the answer - inertia and lack of a better alternative. The concept is
very convenient and its core incarnation: transparent sync, mobile platform
suppoert, presentation (wysiwig text formatting), textual data management
(notebooks, tags), and retrieval support (sorting, search) are exactly what I
want in a basic textual information management tool. Each of these things
individually is available in a number of products, Evernote was one of the
first to package them together by design.

Then they got VC money, and like so many companies, it all went terribly
wrong. They get an absurd amount of money for a service that stores data and
syncs it in a cloud (a generic concept better executed by competitors) and
have to somehow generate revenue to meet this valuation. So now all kinds of
functionality that the users originally didn't need or want starts
accumulating in the application. This introduces bloat, bugs, and UI cruft. It
does chat now (lolwut). I feel they have been deliberately fighting Zawinski's
Law, but it will come, it's just a matter of time.

I would welcome any suggestions for another service that is basically what
Evernote 2 or 3 was.

~~~
YorkianTones
Have you tried Microsoft OneNote?
[http://www.onenote.com/](http://www.onenote.com/)

I can't believe no one's mentioned it yet in all these comments. I've been
using it for 7 years and I've never lost data. The worst bug I've hit was the
search feature has sometimes not reported every match across all notebooks
correctly, but I haven't hit that since upgrading to the 2013 version.
Everything's cloud persisted and cached locally, so if you're using it across
multiple devices (I use it across phone, tablet, and 3 PCs) you should have
plenty of redundancy. OneNote notebooks are single files, so you could map
them to dropbox, but I've been happy enough keeping mine in OneDrive.

I use OneDrive because of its superior features over Evernote - fantastic
outlining support (shared engine MSWord has been using for years),
hierarchical organization (notebooks > tabs > pages > freeform sections),
being able to embed arbitrary files, fast global search. Haven't used Evernote
in a while though so maybe it's improved on these fronts.

~~~
michaelcampbell
Is it still Windows only? I work in a mixed environment of Android, Windows,
OSX, and Linux.

~~~
luchs
There are apps for all platforms except Linux, but you could use the web
interface there.

I'm using it on Windows (desktop version, not the app) and Android and it
works pretty well.

~~~
YorkianTones
Yep. The Metro app on Win8 has a very poor UX, but the desktop version (also
available on WinRT) is fantastic.

The OSX native app seems to have parity more or less with the Windows one. I
use it at work and haven't had any issues.

------
raverbashing
I think Evernote has first move advantage but the product is awful.

Really

The Web and the App load like Mammoths for something that supposedly just
"take notes".

Now, why it can't sync a note silently like that? Size issues? Even a huge
text is at most a couple of MBs. You don't even need to worry about sending
diffs, you can probably compress and send it as is (and keep all the version
history, it's text FFS)

------
tonywebster
There's another strong reason not to trust Evernote: nothing is encrypted at
rest on your system or their servers, unless you manually go encrypt selected
text in a specific note in the desktop application, where you have to make a
new passphrase for each note you want this on. Even this was only recently
upgraded from RC2 64-bit to AES 128-bit.

They claim they can't perform searches over encrypted data, but that doesn't
seem too difficult to solve with an index file that's also encrypted.

Evernote does have some detailed security policies and 2FA, but without
encryption at rest where only the user has the key, what's the point?

------
hendersoon
This is the main reason why I use Simplenote rather than Evernote. Its syncing
mechanism is absolutely bulletproof and extremely fast, and my preferred
desktop client (Resophnotes on windows), _also_ backs up all my notes as ASCII
text files to Dropbox. Unlike Google Notes, it is cross-platform, running on
_everything_.

Downside is that it only supports text, no rich data like Evernote. That's why
it's called Simplenote. It's simple. But if that meets your needs, and it
sounds like it does, give it a shot.

[http://simplenote.com/](http://simplenote.com/)

~~~
Sujan
> Its syncing mechanism is absolutely bulletproof and [...]

Hate to have to say this, but no, it isn't.

If you use Simplenote with multiple devices, especially if you use some of
them only every few weeks or months in a no-reliable-internet situation or as
a pinned tab in your browsers, it is the opposite of bulletproof. You have to
deal with overwritten notes by much older versions and no indication it
happened.

(Yes, I reported this multiple times but never heard back. Shame, because
besides this I also really love Simplenote.)

~~~
hendersoon
I use simplenote on 2 iOS, 1 android, 2 windows, and 1 linux and have never
had the problem you're describing. None of them have intermittent
connectivity, though.

Thing is, since all the notes are backed-up as simple textfiles to Dropbox and
Dropbox saves history, even if that does happen you'll never be screwed over
by it.

Dropbox backup is a belt+suspenders type deal. Simplenote also saves full
history; I just checked my version of "ToDo" (named "Misc Apartments" for
reasons you can probably guess but aren't worth going into right now) and it
has full history for every single edit going back 212 days inside Simplenote's
web UI.

~~~
Sujan
Hmm, is Dropbox backup still available? I have two accounts, one that is still
premium from when this was available and have the Dropbox backup option, but
it still only backs up when I hit the button. On the new one, Dropbox backup
doesn'T seem to be available :(

~~~
hendersoon
The simplenote client I use on windows, Resophnotes, backs up to Dropbox. I
know they used to charge for that functionality before they were bought-out,
so not sure how to do it on other platforms.

~~~
Sujan
Do you just save the Resophnotes .txt in a Dropbox folder or is there a
special setting or functionality I didn't find yet?

------
nav1
> "I'll now resort to manually backing up every Evernote file to Google Doc"

I don't think that's the lesson to take away from this...

~~~
ttflee
> I have only one Evernote note that matters. Everything is in that note.

IMHO, sorting out versioning of one giant piece of note programatically is
quite challenging.

FYI: Evernote implements EDAM scheme for synchronisation.

[https://dev.evernote.com/media/pdf/edam-
sync.pdf](https://dev.evernote.com/media/pdf/edam-sync.pdf)

------
yodasan
It looks to me like the data was stored in a temporary cache and never got
synced because the application crashed. It's an unfortunate experience, but
not one that warrants a fearful take on Evernote. Things happen. I've typed a
draft in Gmail before and it never got synced so I've lost it, but it doesn't
make me stop using it. Maybe we all need to just take a deep breath and
remember how it was before everything synced.

~~~
Cherian
The note is over a year old. Maybe much more. The app should have told me
something’s wrong. A red icon or a message. What if I had continued status quo
for another year.

My primary assumption with Evernote is that everything is stored somewhere
“safe”. Everything else is bells and whistles. It’s a bit like saying
Gmail/Outlook is unable to send mails, and you are not informed.

~~~
dlu
I think I have an explanation in a separate comment, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9091737](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9091737)

------
quinndupont
Evernote is my digital junk drawer. That's right, JUNK drawer. It works very
well for this purpose, since it is easy to put stuff into, and (usually!) get
stuff out of. Like my physical junk drawer, if I can't find something I
usually just yell to anyone around, blaming them for moving my stuff.

I'd certainly caution anyone to store a single copy of anything truly
important it it, but this is a good reminder.

------
lancewiggs
I deplore Evernote because they destroyed Skitch, evidence that they place end
users low in their priorities. This experience does not surprise.

1: Revert.io backs up Evernote. 2: Scrivener and Dropbox work well (but sync
badly) for managing a lot of text and screenshots. It's also a great writing
platform. 3: glui is my current screenshot app - it provides Dropbox links to
each picture.

------
malandrew
My main question is why Evernote doesn't allow you to pay for a premium
service where snapshots of all your data is backed up off-site in a way where
you can restore from it.

Every company that handles stuff that customers absolutely cannot afford to
lose (like photos) should consider offering a premium service where data-loss
is 100% not possible, even through an act of god.

~~~
pain
Pain point product. Terms of service for memory issues (as a data/social
issue).

------
mark_l_watson
I stopped using Evernote two years ago but before that I was a paying customer
for several years. I used to export my notes as HTML and burn them to a backup
DVD-R.

BTW, I stopped using Evernote because I spent a lot of time curating notes and
very little time ever referring to them. I switched to a simple text note
system.

------
astalwick
To me, the core problem here is that evernote's cloud synced notes are stored
locally in some very proprietary cache.

I'm happy to use Evernote and assume that it will fail in some horrible way.
When it does, I want to be able to easily get my notes back via file system
backups or backblaze restore.

------
georgebarnett
I recently had a very similar experience with several notes not syncing up to
the cloud service, despite hitting sync multiple times. Fortunately they're
not important data however it did highlight to me that there are certainly
complications in solving this problem.

It also got me thinking about the challenges involved here - both with UI and
with trust. If I as a user don't trust that the sync button does what it says
on the tin then how does a product regain that trust and what can the UI do to
show that it's actually done its job?

------
dlu
I would wager that the note belongs to a local (unsynched) notebook, which is
why it wasn't on Evernote's servers. I apologize if this explanation is a bit
long, buckle in.

Specifically I suspect the note belongs to a "Conflicting Changes" notebook,
which gets automatically created a note you are trying to upsync conflicts
with a copy already on the server. There might be other sync errors that
trigger this as well.

If you look at the screenshot of the Mac app, the note belongs to a notebook
that starts with "Con..." rather than something like "cherian's notebook" as
seen in the screenshot from the Web app.

Users who run into this get a sync error and a modal dialog explaining that
their copy of the note is placed into a local notebook titled, "Conflicting
Changes [Date/timestamp]" There should be another copy of the note on the
Evernote servers. It is possible that when Cherian saw this, he deleted the
copy of the note on the Evernote servers and kept the local copy, which would
be the opposite of what he'd want to do. (Total guess)

I would guess that this happened very early on and Cherian has been adding &
editing this note locally in that local notebook, but not realizing it. The
dialog can be a little confusing, and many of us just click away modal dialogs
without thinking about it too much.

If you primarily ever work out of All Notes, you may not pay much attention to
which notebooks your notes are in. Especially if you only edit that one note
on the desktop. If you worked between desktop and mobile and/or web it would
be easy to immediately notice that note missing entirely.

It is possible that there wasn't anything wrong with the note as the customer
support agent said, but rather the note was just in a local notebook.
Copy/pasting it into a new note would solve it in either case.

Local Notebooks exist only for the desktop clients. You can create one to put
in notes you don't want sync'd up to the Evernote service. They're also a
place to store notes if you're out of this month's quota.

Source: Customer Support agents escalate up to specialists, which eventually
escalates up to Product Management. Almost exclusively with really weird and
hairy problems.

------
polemic
Small plug, but [http://revert.io](http://revert.io) is pretty great for
backing up your cloud things, with excellent Evernote support.

~~~
nhm
I work at Revert, and I second this plug! Evernote is one of our most popular
apps, and we also back up Dropbox, Google Drive, Tumblr, and more.

Feel free to ask any questions you might have :)

------
mashmac2
There are tools to regularly, automatically backup your Evernote notes -

Evernote Exporter for Windows, for example
([http://lifehacker.com/5845885/evernote-exporter-schedules-
no...](http://lifehacker.com/5845885/evernote-exporter-schedules-note-
exports))

------
scientist
I have been using Keynote [1] for years, without ever losing information. I
find that its tree data structure is extremely useful. It is an open-source
desktop program. Unfortunately its development seems to have been put on hold.
It would be great if developers would keep it updated (on Windows 8, there are
some small UX glitches).

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keynote_(notetaking_software)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keynote_\(notetaking_software\))

------
snowwrestler
So is the Evernote local content DB not included in Time Machine backups? My
understanding is that it typically is, although it takes a little doing to
restore.

I tend to put important stuff in DropBox because, as a collection of local
folders and files, it is well-integrated with Time Machine.

Important reminder that NEITHER Evernote nor DropBox are backup solutions.
They should be; they're a good approximation; but ultimately the only reliable
way to back something up is to put a copy of it somewhere else.

------
rsync
Does evernote have a command line api tool, like s3cmd and gsutil ?

We built s3cmd into our environment a year or two ago[1] and gsutil is running
in beta right now ... we'd be happy to build in an evernote tool so you could
sync evernote to your rsync.net account ...

[1]
[http://www.rsync.net/resources/howto/remote_commands.html](http://www.rsync.net/resources/howto/remote_commands.html)
(scroll down to "Data Transfer to/from Amazon S3")

------
WalterBright
My solution is pretty low tech. I keep a spiral bound notebook by my desk for
notes. When it fills up, I run it through the scanner, copy to backups, and
buy a new notebook.

~~~
galfarragem
I used to think as you, just recently I understood the fuss about Evernote:
It's fast to search notes.

And once my notes are just a few KB of text, I can easily export them to html
and make backups.

Ps: Try their windows desktop app, it's great.

------
brandon272
You should never completely trust any single service with your important data,
ever. Not Evernote, not Google, not Amazon. Always have backups.

------
Rezo
Evernote has lost important PDFs I've attached to notes multiple times.

Some would show up on my PC but be missing from my Mac and vice versa. If a
note has many PDFs (10+) it's almost guaranteed to miss some on either of the
two machines. I gave up on the idea of organizing books of receipts, taxes,
etc. in Evernote, I just cannot trust it for anything more important than a
grocery list.

------
chris-at
I only lost my data once but that was enough. My note got stuck in a sync
conflict.

Support was unwilling to help me get the data out of the transmit queue...
they actually told me to make sure to save my note before moving to another
device. I guess I was the first user to forget that. They never apologized for
their bug and I was a paid user back then.

------
sithadmin
I've encountered bizarre sync/data loss issues with Evernote before, but
thankfully with nothing that I cared about. Because I learned that I couldn't
trust Evernote, I don't actually use it for very much. This blog post reminded
me that I should go cancel my annual subscription.

------
gbbb
This just in: 1\. syncing is hard. 2\. The market share leader is always going
to get lazy.

------
philjackson
I feel [http://yipgo.com](http://yipgo.com) might be a good jump-off point for
something oriented to more of a power user. It lacks thinks like
Dropbox/Drive/etc sync, but there's promise...

~~~
roxmon
www.yipgo.com leads to an nginx welcome page... Not super confidence-
inspiring.

------
rakoo
If you are storing important info in <only one place>, think twice.

This could have (and sometimes, has) happened with any single
service/storage/whatever-cloud provider, _even yourself on your computer_.

------
g-garron
Keep all important data with you, both in your PC (better encrypted) and in an
external disk (backup). If you are really paranoid, you may backup it in the
cloud too, S3, Dropbox or any other service.

------
NeatoJn
off the topic a bit, I feel evernote is far too much business-stretched
nowadays. For the past two years, almost all new features and improvement are
cater to business users, like presentation, work chat and context.

Evernote premium actually has note versions, but the experience is pretty
horrible. Unlike dropbox, you cannot revert to an early version freely since
it is the server deciding the time to backup your note state.

Revert.io seems to be great. I have signed up. It will be better that they can
offer limited revisions (2-3) for free users.

------
westiseast
SimpleNote - I started using it because it's lightweight. It lacks s lot of
features of Evernote, but it seems to work after 1year plus of heavy use. Feel
your pain.

------
gwern
Linux users can back up their Evernotes using
[http://nevernote.sourceforge.net/](http://nevernote.sourceforge.net/)

------
robotic
Personal anecdote: I've been using Evernote Premium for 4 years (coming on 5).
I have over 800 notes and I am not aware of any data loss issues.

------
sjshelby
Who keeps important data like that in a single note on a cloud-based note
taking app??? I only have to think once and I know how stupid this is...

------
covi
I believe this is the CAP theorem manifest itself in a cloud storage system.
No big deal if you know it is really hard to mitigate.

------
minikites
I never understood Evernote, but I've been using SimpleNote for years with
only a few minor snags (with third party clients)

------
smegel
> But then I wondered. Why wasn’t “TODO” backed up?

And then I wondered, why isn't OP using Google Docs?

------
dsk78
I usually using simple text with dropbox and git repo, just in case dropbox
failed pretty hard

~~~
suprjami
If you're storing git repos _on_ Dropbox, that's a bad idea. The way Dropbox
syncs and diff's files messes with the way git does it, and can result in
corrupt history. There's plenty of anecdotes on the web about this.

Don't store git on Dropbox.

------
hobarrera
TLDR: User had no backups, almost lost all his data after a crash.

Nothing but a pointless rant here.

------
cuchoi
If you are storing important information anywhere, think twice

------
angelortega
If you are storing important info in $CLOUD, think twice.

------
mysteriouswasp
this is why I use zim notebooks in a git repo.

------
intopieces
I have some concerns about the tone of this article. First, no software is
"bulletproof" \- failures happen. Second, making one note with all your
important life information creates a single point of failure. This is a bad
idea. Third, Evernote came to the rescue with their tech support guys and
actually recovered this document! Seems like they provide a valuable service.

